#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Knie - Befund >

## hera

hallo, 
kann mir jemand sagen, ob folgender Knie-Befund typisch für eine Frau von 48 Jahren ist ? Welche Prognose besteht für das Knie (Mdedikamente, Physiotherapie, Ersatz ? )  mäßiggradige Gelenkspaltverschmälerung medial mit deutlicher subchondraler Sklerosierung der tibialen Gelenkflächekeine osteophytären Randanbauten, unauffällige Darstellung der Intercondylärregion sowie des lateralen Komparimentsnormale Patellazentrierungin der liegenden seitlichen Aufnahme keine gröberen Auffälligkeiten im Bereich des Retropatellarraumes bis auf eine diskrete subchondrale Sklerosierungkeine osteophytären Randanbauten im Bereich der tibialen GelenkflächeUnauffällige Darstellung des fibulo-tibialen GelenkesDiagnose: mediale Gonarthrose im linken Kniegelenk

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Hera! 
Auf der Innenseite des Knie ist eine beginnende bis mäßige Arthrose vorhanden, die offenbar noch nicht stark fortgeschritten ist. Die anderen Befunde lesen sich eher unauffällig. Insgesamt ist eine Arthrose in Ihrem Alter nichts Ungewöhnliches. 
Eine Prognose für die Zukunft kann und möchte ich nicht abgeben, weil ich das Röntgenbild nicht sehe und Ihre Lebensumstände nicht kenne. Es hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab: Belastung der Gelenke durch Sport, Beruf, Alltag und körperliche Faktoren, Ernährung, Gewicht, Zustand und Qualität der Knorpel-und Knochenmasse. 
Grundsätzlich sollte man Fehlhaltungen (z.B. Achsenfehlstellungen der Beine, Beckenschiefstand, Fußschäden) ausgleichen und die Muskeln trainieren, um den Gelenken von außen zu mehr Stabilität zu verhelfen. Über- oder Fehlbelastungen sind zu erkennen und zu vermeiden. Beraten und therapieren können nur die Orthopäden und Physiotherapeuten vor Ort, da sie den genauen Befund besser sehen und einschätzen können als ich. 
Zum Thema Schmerz eine Anmerkung: es gibt viele gute Mittel, die im akuten Arthroseschub auch die Entzündung im Knie mildern. Für den Dauergebrauch sind sie nicht bestimmt, da sie dann den Magen und evl auch die Nieren oder die Leber angreifen können.  
Kommt es zu starken Dauerschmerzen und Bewegungeinschränkungen, die die Lebensqualität herabsetzen, sollte man über einen künstlichen Gelenkersatz nachdenken. Die OP-Methoden und auch die Lebensdauer der künstlichen Gelenke haben sich in den letzten Jahren erheblich verbessert. Trotzdem bleibt es ein großer Eingriff mit seinen Risiken. Es sollte daher das Mittel der letzen Wahl sein. 
Bei weiteren Fragen stehe ich gern zur Verfügung. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## hera

@christiane: recht herzlichen dank !! :-)
ist es theoretisch möglich, dass das knie innerhalb von *2 monaten* durch einen (unbehandelten) innenmeniskusschadens mit ausblutungen im knie (knie verdreht) zu einem starken knorpelschwund und einer starken verschlimmerung der arthrose kommen kann ?

----------


## Christiane

Ein unbehandelter Meniscusschaden ist ein erhebliches Arthroserisiko. Durch ausgefranste Ränder, Einrisse und abgesprengte Knorpelteilchen (sogenannte Gelenkmäuse) erhöht sich die Reibung im Gelenk. Diese verletzten Gebiete werden nicht mehr ausreichend mit Gelenkschmiere versorgt, ihre Ernährung wird schlechter. Also verhärten sie sich irgendwann, was die Reibung im Gelenk noch mehr erhöht. 
Einblutungen können das Problem verstärken, da es durch die liegengebliebenen Bluteiweiße zu Entzündungen im Gewebe kommt - ein weiterer Reizfaktor. 
Beide genannte Faktoren können natürlich die Entstehung einer Arthrose beschleunigen, das ist abhängig vom Ausmaß der unbehandelten Schäden im Knie. Man sollte deshalb Reparaturen nicht auf die allzu lange Bank schieben, aber die Schäden sind in vielen Fällen nicht so gravierend, daß nun innerhalb von 2 Monaten das komplette Knie kaputt ist. Den richtigen Zeitpunkt für eine Knie-Op festzusetzen, ist Aufgabe des Orthopäden, das ist abhängig vom Befund.

----------


## hera

danke ! 
ich habe anfang juli OP-termin, da wollen die erstmal gucken, was noch zu retten ist (der I-meniskus ist inzwischen raus) aber es gibt nicht so richtig mut, wenn ein orthopädiker sagt: "oh Sie sind aber noch jung",  man sich artig bedankt und der dann sagt, "nein ich meine, Sie sind noch zu jung für ein künstliches Knie" ....

----------


## Christiane

Bei Ihnen wird offensichtlich eine Arthrokopie (Gelenkspiegelung) vorgenommen. Das ist sicher eine sinnvolle Idee, um eine Bestandsaufnahme zu machen und danach die weitere Therapie zu besprechen. Ich denke mal, dort sind Sie in guten Händen. 
Wie ich bereits oben beschrieben hatte, ist ein künstliches Gelenk immer das Mittel der letzten Wahl, in jedem Alter. Es wird eingebaut, wenn alle anderen Therapieversuche versagt haben. Auch nach dieser großen OP sind Sie nicht sofort beschwerdefrei! Gelenkersatz braucht immer eine intensive Nachbetreuung.

----------


## hera

@christiane:
merci.. ich gebe im juli bescheid, was die "guten hände" entschieden haben :-)

----------


## Beanie

Hallo zusammen, 
bin ganz neu hier und möchte mich mit meinem Problem gern an euch wenden, in der Hoffnung, dass mir jemand irgendwie weiterhelfen kann. Ich hole ein bißchen aus, denn das ganze zieht sich nun schon seit fast 2 Monaten. 
Angefangen hat alles, als es mir ganz plötzlich, ohne Unfall oder ähnliches, in der Kniekehle weh tat. Ich stand eine Weile und als ich weggehen wollte war der Schmerz da. Einfach so. Treppen laufen war unmöglich, bergauf laufen ging auch nicht, ich konnte nichts tragen und selbst beim Sitzen tat es mir in der Kniekehle weh. Da ich zu dieser Zeit unheimlich viel um die Ohren hatte (wir organisierten ein großes Event, das kurz drauf stattfand) war es mir nicht möglich zum Arzt zu gehen und irgendwann ließen die Schmerzen dann nach und ich hoffte, dass sie wieder ganz verschwinden würden. Taten sie aber nicht. 
Nach ein paar Wochen traten die Schmerzen wieder in voller Stärke auf und noch etwas schlimmer als beim ersten mal. Alltägliche Dinge wie Autofahren, Socken anziehen, in die Hocke gehen, hinknien, waren unmöglich. Auf allen vieren hab ich mich die Treppen in unserem Haus hochgeschleppt und mir dann am nächsten Tag einen Termin beim Allgmeinarzt geholt (da war's dann aber in sofern schon wieder besser, dass ich einigermaßen gehen und auch den Fuß anwinkeln konnte). Der ließ sich meine Geschichte erzählen, drehte dann sachte den Unterschenkel gegen den Oberschenkel und wäre ihm beinahe vor Schmerz ins Gesicht gesprungen. Für ihn war der Fall klar: Riss im Außenmeniskus links und er überwies mich zu einem Chirurgen zwecks Kniespiegelung. Meine Begeisterung hielt sich in Grenzen, aber besser jetzt gleich als ewig Schmerzen haben, dachte ich. 
Letzte Woche nun hatte ich endlich den Termin beim Chirurgen. Es wurde ein Röntgenbild gemacht (ohne Befund) und die selbe schmerzhafte Untersuchung, wie sie der Allgemeinarzt auch schon gemacht hatte. Auch der Chirurg kam zu der Erkenntnis: Riss im Außenmeniskus, ordnete aber noch eine MRT-Untersuchung an, nach der ich mir dann wieder bei ihm einen Termin geben lassen sollte um dann den OP Termin festzulegen. Da es dort aber so unendlich lange dauert, bis man einen Termin bekommt und ich echt Schmerzen habe, entschloss ich mich, die evtl. OP woanders machen zu lassen. 
Gestern nun war ich beim MRT. Der Arzt dort sagte mir, dass man kleine Einrisse am Meniskus sehen könne und ebenso einen kleinen Knorpelschaden, dass das aber "nicht schlimm" sei und außerdem habe ich einen Erguss im Knie (welcher auch von mir als Laie gut zu tasten ist und meiner Meinung nach recht groß dafür, dass ich ja keine unfallbedingte Verletzung hatte). Als ich ihn auf meine Knieschmerzen ansprach meinte er nur, das würde eine Reizung des Knies sein, aber woher die kommt wisse er auch nicht.  
Seit dem Besuch beim Chirurgen bis zum heutigen Tag haben die Beschwerden aber auch zugenommen. Inzwischen tut nicht nur die Kniekehle weh sondern teilweise hab ich auch Schmerzen unter der Kniescheibe und rechts daneben. Wenn ich morgens meine Beine anwinkle und ausstrecke "knirscht" es und knackt es und es tut weh. 
Der Arzt von gestern war sehr überrascht, dass ich am Montag bereits wieder einen Termin bei einem anderen Chirurgen habe, gab mir dann aber die Bilder mit einen (unleserlichen) Kurzbericht.  
Ich bin seither hin und hergerissen.
Soll ich nun überhaupt nochmal zu einem Chirurgen gehen? Bin ja froh, wenn nicht operiert werden muss!
Kann es sein, dass man beim MRT vielleicht was nicht genau sieht und der tatsächliche Schaden doch größer ist?
Kniespiegelung- ja oder nein? 
Irgendwie kam ich mir gestern so vor, als würde der Arzt mir die Schmerzen gar nicht glauben, aber sie sind definitv da. Jetzt weiß ich gar nicht, was ich tun soll.  :loser_3_cut:   
Liebe Grüße
Beanie

----------


## hera

. schau mal bei meinem thema "kniebefund" --> christiane hat dort recht ausführlich geantwortet. 
du solltest wohl rasch was für deinen meniskus tun. meiner blieb paar monate unbehandelt und ich habe inzwischen ewige beschwerden und die nächste op steht an ...

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich habe die beiden Themen zusammengeführt.
Die beiden Fragen/ Themen sind so dicht miteinander verwandt das es einfach Sinn macht.  *Bitte immer erst die Suchfunktion nutzen bevor ihr ein neues Thema eröffnet.*

----------


## Beanie

Sorry, war keine Absicht! Hab es zu spät erst gesehen  :embarrassed_cut:  
Stimmt. Es geht uns hier wohl ähnlich, nur dass bei mir der Radiologe der Ansicht ist, es sei alles halb so wild und man müsse nichts machen. Hab den Befund nochmal rausgekramt. Da er aber handschriftlich geschrieben ist kann ich es nicht entziffern. Lesen kann ich nur o.B. (ich nehme mal an ohne Befund) und Erguß. Sehr viel mehr steht nicht drin.
Von daher bin ich mir nun gar nicht mehr sicher, ob der Chirurg überhaupt der richtige Ansprechpartner nun ist. Man kommt sich als Patient schon seltsam vor, wenn man die Schmerzen spürt, aber keine Ursache erkennbar ist trotz moderne Technik. 
Liebe Grüße
Beanie

----------


## hera

@patientenschubser:
nomen est omen ? .. ich verleihe dir den ehrentitel "themenschubser" :-)
so schnell wurde ich noch nie zusammengeführt :-)

----------


## Patientenschubser

Danke, ich *schubs wo ich kann  :Smiley:

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Beanie! 
Sie haben meine Diskussion mit Hera sicher verfolgt, ich nehme an, daß einige Ihrer Fragen bereits beantwortet wurden. 
Zum MRT: es ist eine ziemlich genaue Darstellungsmethode. Ob aber ein Bildbefund Schmerzen erklärt, halte ich für fragwürdig. Jeder hat eine gewisse Schmerztoleranz, die bei verschiedenen Reaktionstypen eben verschieden ausfällt. Der Erguss reizt ja auch das Knie, die Entzündungszeichen im Gelenk sind von außen kaum sichtbar. 
Sie fragen auch nach der Kniespiegelung: ich halte sie für sinnvoll. Im Anschluß kann man schon sehr konkret sagen, wie der Befund und die weitere Therapie aussehen. Viele Kliniken führen sie bereits ambulant durch, in anderen wird man am nächsten Tag entlassen. Also ist das kein großer Akt mehr. 
Falls Sie den Chrirurgen wechseln möchten, müssen Sie beachten, das die meisten Kollegen überlaufen sind. Planen Sie also etwas Wartezeit ein. Wenn sie Ihrem jetzigen Arzt nicht trauen, ist ein Wechsel aber notwendig. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Beanie

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
Ich hatte mich bereits nach dem ersten Besuch beim Chirurgen für einen anderen entschieden und dort dann auch gleich einen Termin ausgemacht. Der Termin wird morgen sein, zur Besprechung des MRT und ggf. weiterer Behandlung. Nur kam ich mir jetzt irgendwie fehl am Platze vor, da mir direkt nach dem MRT quasi durch die Blume gesagt wurde, was ich da überhaupt wolle.
Ich denke, ich werde den Termin nun doch wahrnehmen und mal abwarten, was der Arzt dann sagt. Irgendwoher muss der Erguss ja auch kommen. Hatte sonst noch nie Probleme mit den Knien, aber so langsam zermürben mich die täglichen Schmerzen und ich hoffe sehr, dass dagegen irgendwas unternommen werden kann.
Werde nach dem Arztbesuch wieder berichten!

----------


## Beanie

So. Bin wieder zurück vom Arztbesuch.
Der Chefarzt der Chirurgie hat mich heut nochmal durchgechekct, die ganzen Bilder und Berichte angeschaut und mir dann zu ner Kniespiegelung geraten, da der Außenmeniskus wohl doch kaputt ist. Das ganze wird am kommenden Montag gleich gemacht und ich hoffe, dass es danach endlich wieder langsam bergauf geht und die blöden Schmerzen weniger werden. 
Danke nochmal für eure Antworten!

----------


## Beanie

Wollte mich kurz zurück melden.
Gestern früh hatte ich nun die OP. Es war, wie auf dem MRT (wenn auch nur schwach) zu sehen, der Außenmeniskus kaputt. Radiärer Riss stand, glaub ich, im Abschlussbericht drin. Außerdem sei der Zeitpunkt der OP gerade noch rechtzeitig gewesen, da man an der Gelenkkapsel wohl durch den Meniskusschaden auch schon Schäden erkennen konnte (die, soweit ich mitgekriegt habe) auch behandelt wurden. Zudem sei ein Hoffa-Fettkörper ( :Huh?: ) entfernt worden, weil dieser viel zu groß war.
Sorry, wenn ich mich etwas hilflos ausdrücke, aber ich bin kein Mediziner, sondern einfach nur froh, daß ich das jetzt hinter mir habe. 
Eigentlich wäre die OP ambulant gewesen, aber ich hatte gestern abend höllische Schmerzen, vermutlich durch die Drainage, und konnte ohne fremde Hilfe gar nicht aufstehen (und wollte das auch gar nicht, weils eben so weh tat). Daraufhin bekam ich nochmals was gegen die Schmerzen und verbrachte eine Nacht im Krankenhaus. Heute früh wurde der Schlauch gezogen und nach einer halben Stunde hochlegen und gut kühlen testete ich dann, wie's mit dem Aufstehen ist. 
Ich darf den Fuß voll belasten, aber soll Krücken nehmen um ihn nicht zu überlasten. Das ist auch gut so!. Auftreten alleine ist nicht schmerzhaft, nur anwinkeln kann ich das Bein noch so gut wie gar nicht. Ab Donnerstag hab ich Krankengymnastik und hoffe, dass ich mit Schonung und Gymnastik schnell wieder auf die Beine komme. 
Das war's in Kürze von mir. Länger kann ich noch nicht sitzen, denn das bereitet mir noch ziemliche Schmerzen.

----------


## Beanie

Hallo zusammen, 
nun ist eine Woche nach der OP rum und es geht mir mal besser mal schlechter.
Hatte Ende letzter Woche plötzlich starke Schmerzen im Knie, in der Kniekehle, in der Wade, den Zehen, dem Oberschenkel. Bei der Kontrolluntersuchung am Samstag sprach ich das an und es wird nun vermutet, dass die Schmerzen u.U. vom Rücken kommen und ins Bein ausstrahlen. Das könnte gut möglich sein, denn ich hab immer wieder Rückenprobleme und der OP-Tisch war schon in wachem Zustand sehr hart und unbequem. Ansonsten sieht das Knie gut aus, nichts entzündet, nicht extra dick, nur halt eben noch sehr empfindlich, vor allem in der Kniekehle und an der Außenseite.
Ich hab jetzt erstmal Ibuprofen 800 und Novaminsulvon bekommen, damit die Schmerzen weggehn. Das hilft sehr gut, macht aber auch unheimlich müde. Außerdem soll ich nun zuhause ohne Krücken laufen. Auch das klappt sehr gut, wenn ich die Schmerzmittel genommen habe. Trotz allem lege ich mein Bein immer wieder hoch, denn ganz schmerzfrei bin ich noch lange nicht und überstrapazieren will ich es auch nicht. 
Nun hab ich aber eine Frage:
Im Krankenhaus bekam ich für 4 Tage Throbosespritzen mit nach Hause. Mein Hausarzt verordnete mir nochmal 10 zusätzlich. Bisher hab ich sie auch immer brav genommen, denn wenn ich jetzt was nicht brauchen kann, dann ist es eine Thrombose. Wie lange genau muss ich denn nun die Spritzen nehmen?
Im Krankenhaus hieß es 4 Tage (also soviel wie ich mitgekriegt habe) und gut. Bei meinem Hausarzt hieß es von der Arzthelferin, solange ich Krücken brauche (die brauche ich aber nur noch unterstützend, wenn ich draußen laufe). Auf nochmaliges Nachfragen hieß es, wenn ich 6 Std. am Stück belasten kann, dann nicht mehr.
Hm. Ich bin etwas ratlos. 
Mein Tag beginnt morgens um halb 7 (spätestens) und endet in der Regel um 22.30 Uhr. Sechs Stunden am Stück kann ich noch keinesfalls stehen oder gehen *aua*.
Rechnet man aber alles zusammen, von früh bis spät, dann komm ich auf die sechs Stunden, nur halt eben mit einigen Unterbrechungen, wo ich mich auch hinlege und das Bein hochlege. 
Arzttermin hab ich erst wieder Donnerstag, zum Blutabnehmen.
Kann mir von euch zufällig jemand weiterhelfen, wie lang ich nun diese Spritzen nehmen muss? Danke euch schonmal!!!

----------


## Christiane

Also ich kenne es so, daß man die Thrombosespritzen nimmt, solange man das Bett hütet (das machst du ja nicht mehr) oder an Krücken läuft. Wenn man beginnt, seine Beine voll zu belasten und auch herumläuft, sind sie nicht mehr notwendig, da ja die Blutzirkulation wieder angekurbelt wird und damit die Thrombosegefahr sinkt. So wird es zumindest von unseren Doctores gehandhabt. Vorbeugend kannst du außerdem auch viel trinken, um das Blut dünnflüssig bzw schön fließfähig zu halten. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## 1stthink!

ad Beanie - wie geht es Dir? Schau dass Du Physiotherapie bekommst, damit einfach alles gut heilen kann, und Du richtige Bewegungsabläufe kennen lernst und übst! alles Gute

----------


## Beanie

@ Christiane
Danke dir für deine Antwort! Ich hab die Spritzen noch 2 Tage genommen und dann nicht mehr. Zum hinliegen komm ich eh recht selten und von daher denke ich geht es schon in Ordnung. Den Tipp mit dem viel Trinken versuche ich auch zu  beherzigen. 
@1stthink!
Danke der Nachfrage!
Knie schmerzt immer noch, aber ich denke, das braucht halt auch noch etwas Zeit um zu heilen. Fäden wurden Donnerstag gezogen und von der Wunde her sieht es prima aus. Leider habe ich seit Freitag Wasser im Knie, das ist nicht schön  :black_day_cut: . Der operierende Arzt meinte aber, dass das Wasser nicht im Gelenk sondern auf der Kniescheibe ist (sieht man auch) und dass es nicht wirklich viel ist und er es vorerst nicht punktieren muss. Nun ist erstmal wieder Schonung angesagt, obwohl ich mich auch zuvor schon sehr zurückgehalten habe...naja...so gut es eben geht bei 3 kleinen Kindern.
Krankengymnastik krieg ich und die hilft auch. Großes Ziel ist es, bis zum 10. August wieder fit zu sein, denn da gehn wir endlich in Urlaub und da möchte ich dann schon auch laufen können.

----------


## hera

hallo beanie, 
ich habe eine 3-jährige leidensgeschichte mit einem kaputten meniskus hinter mir und die ist noch lange nicht zu ende. aber ich will dir keine angst machen. ich denke, ich bin eine bedauerliche ausnahme. 
zu deinem knie: vermeide es, zu lange mit angewinkelten beinen zu sitzen. leg dich lieber hin (nicht zu lange, wegen der thrombose :-) ) und mache selbständig übungen für die muskeln. die sind sonst ganz schnell futsch. 
also beine heben, in der luft radeln usw. - 
um den rücken zu entlasten gibt es spezielle würfel, die man sich unter die waden (im rechten winkel, im liegen) schieben kann. ein gymnastikball tut es auch. wenn die beine drauf liegen, po hoch :-) , wichtig, es sollte nie ernsthaft weh tun 
und wenn du dich irgendwo auf einen tisch setzen kannst, tu es und laß die beine frei baumeln (die gelenke brauchen "schmiere" und die wird nur bei bewegung frei) 
und nun noch hausmittel gegen dicke, warme knie: 
quarkwickel .. (machen ggf "schweinerei") 
aber ich schwöre auf kohlwickel (normaler frischer weißkohl) --> paar blätter nachts aufs knie und mit handtuch einwickeln (paar gummis zu hilfe nehmen) --> kühlt wunderbar !!!!  
und nun toi, toi, toi

----------


## Beanie

@ hera 
3 Jahre? Mensch, das ist je ne ewig lange Zeit...
Danke dir für die Tipps! 
Ich versuche, nicht zu lange am Stück zu sitzen. Da ich selbständig bin kann ich mir das einteilen und im Moment wechsle ich zw. Büroarbeit und Haushalt ab, d.h. immer mal wieder aufstehen und gehen und dann wieder ne Weile hinsitzen. Abends bin ich aber regelmäßig k.o., leg mich dann auch hin und kühle fleißig. Ich hab mir aus der Apotheke diese Gel-Kühlbeutel geholt und benutze die im Wechsel. Das tut richtig gut. 
Irgendwie hatte ich ja gehofft, bis in 1 1/2 Wochen wieder soweit fit zu sein, dass ich auch mal ein Stück weit gehen kann. Im Urlaub machen wir gern mal ausgedehnte Spaziergänge oder kleine Wanderungen. Wanderungen kann ich eh abhaken, da mach ich mir keine Hoffnung, aber spazieren gehen würd ich doch schon gerne. Gestern war ich mit den Kindern Minigolf spielen. Eigentlich ja nicht anstrengend, aber die Hitze und das Stehen waren irgenwie auch nicht gut und ich bin bald auf allen Vieren zum Auto zurück gekrochen. Ich gebs ja zu, Geduld ist nicht meine Stärke, aber ich versuche mich weiter in Geduld zu üben. Kleine Fortschritte merk ich schon selber, dank der Krankengymnastik, aber es geht alles nur langsam voran.

----------


## Beanie

Hallo zusammen, 
nun hätt ich doch nochmal eine Frage.
Die OP ist nun fast 4 Wochen her und ich hab immer noch beim Gehen Schmerzen unter der Kniescheibe oder seitlich der Kniescheibe. Im Haus ist es eher weniger der Fall, draußen fängts aber schon nach ganz kurzer Zeit an. Es ist ein Stechen und/oder ein Ziehen, unterschiedlich, mal so, mal so, aber immer sehr schmerzhaft. Bisher habe ich es nun vermieden längere Zeit irgendwo zu Gehen, nur eben wenn ich muss.
Gestern hatte ich wieder Krankengymnastik und hab das mal bei meinem Physiotherapeuten angesprochen. Er sah sich das Knie dann vorsichtig an und meinte, die Kniescheibe sei zwar seitlich super gut beweglich, hoch und runter aber kaum und daher könnten die Schmerzen kommen. Das Knie ganz anspannen/durchstrecken kann ich auch nicht, denn das tut ebenfalls unter der Kniescheibe weh.
Gestern machte mir mein Physiotherapeut dann ein Tape ans Knie und das tut, soweit ich es bis jetzt beurteilen kann, richtig gut. Die Schmerzen sind weniger geworden, auch beim Treppe laufen, ganz weg sind sie aber leider nicht. Ja, ich weiß, ich bin ungeduldig und versuche mich auch zu bessern. 
Nun musste ich heute eh nochmal mit dem operierenden Arzt telefonieren und der war, wie auch gestern der Physiotherapeut der Meinung, dass nach fast 4 Wochen die Schmerzen eigentlich weg sein müssten. Nun soll ich eben nach Bedarf wieder Schmerzmittel nehmen (was ich im Urlaub auch tun werde, denn sonst sitze ich nur in der Ferienwohnung rum und kann nichts mit der Familie unternehmen) und mich dann nach dem Urlaub wieder bei ihm melden. 
Nun meine Frage(n).
Was kann denn das jetzt noch sein? Wieso ist die Kniescheibe plötzlich nicht mehr so beweglich? Vorher hatte ich da keine Probleme.
Kann ich da außer Krankengymnastik nochwas machen und gibt sich das wieder so :Huh?: 
Ich hab nun echt keinen Nerv, da nochmal irgendwie dran rumschnippeln zu lassen, aber genau diese Befürchtung geistert seit vorhin nun in meinem Kopf rum, da ich die nachdenklichen Worte der 2 Fachleute im Kopf habe.
Durch die vielen Schmerzmittel, die ich nach der OP bekommen habe kann ich nun leider auch nicht sagen, ob der Schmerz direkt nach der OP auch schon dagewesen war oder erst im Laufe des Heilungsprozesses eingesetzt hat. Hat also alles sein Für und Wider.

----------


## hera

hallo beanie, 
ich bin kein mediziner, nur ein leidgeplagter patient, der die schriftl bestätigung hat, dass das knie so hin ist, dass ich mir trotz meines "jugendlichen alters" ein neus knie einbauen lassen darf, wenn mein "leidensdruck" groß genug ist. 
soll heißen, ich humple seit 3 jahren durch die welt, weill damals eine meniskuserkrankung (innenmeniskus) nicht rechtzeitig behandelt wurde und die knorpel jetzt total weg sind. 
erste frage an dich:
 ist das knie noch dick und warm ? dann deutet das auf eine entzündung hin --> kühlen, nicht großartig belasten (aber bewegen) und schmerzmittel (magenschoner dabei nicht vergessen, sonst landest du hier auf den seiten für magengeschwüre ..) 
hat der therapeut mal versucht die kniescheibe zu lockern? (mit den händen vorsichtig bewegt) 
gegen die streckhemmung fleißig übungen machen. im bett auf dem rücken liegen bein fest (gestreckt) nach unten drücken, - bzw gestreckt in die luft und zehen zu dir ziehen usw. ... 
ich hatte eine streckhemmung fast 2 jahre. die mediziner waren sich nicht einig: nochmal in narkose und strecken oder warten ...wir haben gewartet. leider.
heute würde ich die andere variante wählen. durch die ewige fehlbelastung geht alles andere auch noch kaputt ... 
schönen urlaub trotzdem, nimm dir einen walking stock mit, damit du das bein nicht verdrehst beim laufen und besorge dir am besten ordentliche running schuhe. die haben ein ergonomisches fußbett und zwingen zu einem besseren gangbild und sind nach unten gut gepolstert

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Beanie!  
Hera hatte ja schon gute Tipps für dich. Ich tippe zusätzlich noch auf ein Weichteilproblem. Evl hast du ganz einfach verkürzte Muskeln an der Beinrückseite. Die Kniescheibe liegt in einer Muskelsehne, die das Knie streckt - die Strukturen können durch das Ruhigstellen verklebt sein. Aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist dein Physiotherapeut da schon dran.
Wurde denn noch mal kontrolliert, wie das Gelenk von innen aussieht? Röntgen, MRT, etc? Wie verschieblich sind die Narben? 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Beanie

Hallo Hera, 
danke dir für deine schnelle Antwort.
Das Knie wird dick, wenn ich länger am Stück auf den Beinen bin, ohne dass ich es zwischendurch mal hochlegen kann. Gestern hatte ich z.B. bei der Arbeit weniger Büro als mehr anderes gemacht, bin viel gelaufen und am Nachmittag war es dann ziemlich dick, allerdings nicht warm. Als ich fertig war hab ich es trotzdem gekühlt und das tat richtig gut.
Die Kniescheibe wurde die letzten beiden male schon gelockert. Ziemlich schmerzhaft, aber da ich an den beiden Tagen eh so Schmerzen hatte wäre mit gymnastischen Übungen ohnehin nicht viel drin gewesen.
Das Bein im Liegen fest nach unten drücken mach ich regelmäßig, allerdings kann ich das immer nur kurz machen, weil ich sonst hinterher wieder am Humpeln bin. Dass das ne Streckhemmung ist wusste ich nicht. Danke für die Info. Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass sich das wieder gibt.... 
Meine Walkingstöcke und Schuhe stehen schon bereit. Das war auch mein Gedanke gewesen. Bei meinem Glück trete ich sonst irgendwie krumm auf und der Salat fängt von vorne an. 
Noch hab ich eine Woche Zeit bis zum Urlaub und 2x Krankengymnastik. Werd das da dann auf alle Fälle auch nochmal ansprechen und ich hoffe sehr, dass die Schmerzen in den nächsten 7 Tagen weniger werden. 
Hallo

----------


## Beanie

Hallo Christiane, 
bisher wurde kein Röntgenbild und auch kein MRT mehr gemacht. Ich dachte einfach, das Knie braucht noch Zeit und wollte niemanden mit meiner Ungeduld nerven. 
Die Narben tun noch weh, vor allem die auf der Knieinnenseite, wo der Schlauch drin gewesen ist. Das spür ich oft auch nachts, werde manchmal sogar wach davon. Hier hatte mein Physiotherapeut letztens so ein gitterartiges Pflaster draufgeklebt, um das Narbengewebe zu lockern. Ob das was gebracht hat kann ich nicht sagen, denn nun läuft gerade das Tape da drüber und auch das zieht an den Narben und daher tun sie mir auch immer wieder weh.

----------

